# whats the process for icsi?



## stelle

hi can anyone tell me the nxt step .we are to have icsi so what is the process ?


----------



## SingleMuslim

stelle said:


> hi can anyone tell me the nxt step .we are to have icsi so what is the process ?


The basic difference between IVF and IVF/ICSI is that nothing is left to Mother Nature in th lab, in that the sperm is chosen by the lab and injected into the egg. 
This diagram illustratesthe process.


----------

